# Rena XP3 review



## khoile (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I just received my Rena XP3 canister filter today and got some time to fiddle with it, just thought I share the experience.

First off, everyone will want to know about the noise. I have my XP3 in the cabinet and can hear it running very faintly. If I was to put my ear next to it, then the noise would be comparable to about 60% of a typical refrigerator when it is turn on. At first I was a little bit disappointed and immediately want to return it in exchange for the Eheim, because by reading the forum the Eheim suppose to make ZERO noise (hard to believe?, don’t' know). But it is definitely quieter than my 2 months old baby I have in the other room .

After I left it running for about three hours it seem to be much more quieter, It could be me getting use to the filter. I also have my web server running in the same room and by comparison, the server is much louder than the XP3 is.

Priming is very easy, fill the input tube with water while control bar in close position. Then open it and let gravity do the work, once the tank is filled, plug it in and done.

As far as maintenance, it is also very easy, I flip a control bar which shut down the flow (both way), then just take the canister to the kitchen and do the cleaning. The canister contains probably 3 gallons of aquarium water so it is useful to rinse your filter media with.

The water flow is strong, although I didn't measure it. I only use the mechanical media for now until I get everything setup.

Construction seem pretty solid, I’m not sure how it compare to other filter as this is my first canister filter.

Overall, if my idea of a perfect filter with zero noise, good flow rate, good filter performance is 10/10, I give this 8/10. I told my self though, next time I will buy Ehiem just so I know what it feel to be running with zero noise, but since I'm on a budget right now, the Rena XP3 is just as good. Save your money for Eco Complete .

Another thing, the spray bar exhibit a whistling noise. I kinda expected this as other Rena XP user also have this problem. I think the solution is to drill the spray bar holes a bit larger. I'll do that, then let you guy know the result.

Hope this help your buying decision.

I'll write a review of the Via Aqua Titanium Heater 300 Watt next. Just want make some contribution to the forum as you guy have helped me a lot lately.

Thanks,

Khoi,


----------



## andyg (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi Khoi. Great review. I've had mine running for over a month now and really like it. Mine is also in a cabinet and I can't ear it unless i open the cabinet and it's only a very low hum. As far as the whistling, are you using the flow regulator? This is where I pinpointed the whistling on mine. Opened/closed the reg a bit more and the whistling disapeared.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

On the end of the regulator Knob theres a hole to let air in if you want, I think this is where the whistling occurs. In the parts bag, there's a plug for that hole.

Marcel


----------



## andyg (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi Marcel,
The plug was already inserted on mine. I think the whistling resulted from a small air pocket in the flow controller. Now I've eliminated the problem entirely by removing the flow controller and adding a ball valve before my reactor.
The only drawback I found and forgot to mention in my earlier post is the flow controller lack of locking clamps on the filter side of the connection.
It is a simple slip in that can (and did ) easily become disconnected. If the spraybar is in the horizontal position, not a big deal as the outlet tube stays in the tank. However in my initial set up I placed the spraybar vertical, the outlet tube disconnected and slipped out over the rim of the tank. Thankfully I still had my hand on the power cord and averted a huge mess.
Andy


----------



## Ironfin (Aug 11, 2004)

I think the whistle results from the small holes of the spray bar. I do not have the flow control on the output and would still hear the whistle. If you move your finger across different spray bar holes you can almost 'play a tune' with the different pitches. I have my spray bar in a vertical position because of the plant and the depth of my 90g tank.


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

All filters with power will do that... Take a drill anmd drill them out if you want it quieter right now.. if not wait a week or so.. I drilled one of mine to 1/4 inch holes.. the other between 1/8 and 1/4. forgot exact...


----------



## cornhusker (Jan 26, 2005)

*rena canister filter*

roud: i have one xp 1 two xp 2 and one xp3. these are great filters for the money. my first one whistled too, called factory and they sent me different spray bar,( longer) repaired the problem. the next time the factory rep told me to just drill holes larger, this corrected problem. they do need to redesign hook up to spray bar, you need three hands to disconect,and can easely break. what i have problems with these filters is tiny bubbles coming from spray bar. air is getting in somewhere. i tried shutting down the filter and slowly releasing shutoff valve and hearing hiss ,but still has bubbles. i have two 2215 eheim's and they are much quieter but they don't move enough water. the eheim's that do are very pricey. if at some time you try to clean that brown stuff off of inside of fiilter with bleach , 
you will see that the plastic it's made of is inferior. all in all i would rate this filter a nine because of its new inovations and ease of maintenence. regards, cornhusker


----------



## khoile (Jan 27, 2005)

Just an update,

I also drilled my spray bar holes to twice the size. I just use a sharp knife and do couple turns to bore the holes larger. Whistling is now gone. I do see occasionally tiny bubbles that comes out of the spray bar also. This when I didn't follow the instruction and didn't wait the 2 minutes for the canister to fill up. Then I decided to follow the instruction and waited 5 minutes and now although I still see bubbles coming out, it happen very rarely. I think it may be my tube since I can't push the darn thing up 5cm, I did about 2 cm. 

Anyway, I'm testing the idea of putting a CO2 diffuser under the intake so that the canister act as a reactor. Has anyone done this? I piece together couple drinking straws and blow big bubble into the intake and the filter take that up nicely, no bubble come out at all, look like all the CO2 I blow in is dissolved. So I may instead of spending the $60 to buy the Reactor 1000, a better way is to buy a diffuser and another XP (XP2 maybe) since I would like more water flow anyway. What do you guy think?

Khoi,


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

You'll have to try bubbling CO2 into the intake. It works for some, for others it doesn't. I think if you have a lot of plants, O2 saturation of the water will be reached and as a result, air can collect in the filter. CO2 through the input will make that worse. If you don't hear any splashing it probably works. Easy to try roud: 

If it doesn't work, rather than spending that money for a professional grade reactor, get a piece of 2" PVC pipe, glue in some reducers, and connect the whole thing to your canister outflow. The hardware should cost you about $5 max unless you have to buy an 8' piece of pipe :icon_bigg


----------



## khoile (Jan 27, 2005)

I didn't know O2 saturation could get into the filter? I thought the O2 would just dissolve in the water? I know that plants can perl, but I guess I didn't know it actually create bubbles just like the air stone would. I've given up on the idea of building my own CO2 reactor . I think I will buy the Eheim Co2 diffuser to test out the idea. Another plus is that now I can join the Eheim Pimp club roud: .


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

khoile said:


> I didn't know O2 saturation could get into the filter? I thought the O2 would just dissolve in the water?


When O2 saturation is reached the water goes everywhere that way, even into the filter. Saturation means that no more O2 can dissolve. 

When using the filter as reactor air/gas accumulation is faster, causing some filters to get emptier and eventually airlock. Baaaaad.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I am pretty sure you don't want the CO2 in the intake as its a corrosive and will wear your impeller assembly prematurely. The whistling sound usually went away after a week or two of water running, though it is disconcerting with a brand new rig. I never had to drill but I do run my water full throttle. P.S. Rena has great service dept. to answer questions. Just call them in Charlotte, NC. Also, IMHO, I would definately put any CO2 reactor on the outflow. That is the standard procedure with most folks I believe. Lastly,I agree XPs are really great filters for the price.


----------

